# Copy Blogspot template, How ?



## PraKs (Mar 26, 2012)

I came across a blog (e.g xyz.blogspot.com), I really liked the template.

In Firefox, I go to Tools > Web Developer > Page source.

Copy all the content & save it in notepad.

Now I will open new blog & upload this code saved on notepad. Will it work ?  I tried it with no success.

Can someone tell me what needs to be done ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 26, 2012)

Well it won't work like that, because CSS and Javascripts are not written inline. They are linked as a diff. page. So you need those CSS for that theme.

And for blogspot blogs may be they keep it in encrypted way (Not sure)


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 26, 2012)

not possible in blogspot.com


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 26, 2012)

Check if template name is mentioned in the end of the page(footer),google it
you can also try asking the template name from authors
But it can also be self-made template


----------



## hsr (Apr 16, 2012)

If you could link to the blog you found, maybe I can find some way for you?


----------



## hsr (Apr 17, 2012)

You can close this thread, he got his solution. Here's the link Bloggerz Bible: New blogger template convergence


----------



## PraKs (Apr 18, 2012)

Huh, This is just sample theme & I know & can see download button.

Similar theme is modified somewhere & someone has used on their blog. I want to use that  template of live blog.


----------



## hsr (Apr 18, 2012)

lolwut?


----------

